# Nutrition (Protein, Fat, levels etc.)



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Can some one please tell me what the various percentages should be for protein, fats, carbs, fibre etc in a mouse food mix? I'm looking into changing some of the things in my meeces diet so wanted to check all of these levels were ok first. Some one told me these things ages ago but i can't remember them now so need some help!! Thanks all!!!

P.S. my mice aren't used for breeding so I don't know if that means the levels will be different!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I found this tonight and was wondering if someone could confirm if the levels for protein and fat are correct? It sounds about right from what I remember but I want to be sure!!
"Diet for maintenance should contain 4-5% fat and about 14% protein. Diets for growth and reproduction should contain 7-11% fat and 17-19% protein." http://www.lakehowellanimalclinic.com/html/mice.html

If some one could tell me if this is right and if anyone knows about the levels for carbs and fibre I would really appreciate it!


----------

